# Big Gobbler Contest?



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 7, 2016)

Was just thinking it would be fun to have a WoodBarter Big Gobber Contest. Would there be enough interest to run one this spring? A contest on one of the facebook groups got me thinking it would be fun here. I know there are quite a few turkey hunters here. To avoid the confusing math in the official NWTF scoring process, we could just do beard length and spur length, with pictures to 'prove' and have a note card with the date or something? 

So, who all would be interested? Maybe we could gather up some guys to donate a call to the top 3 winners or something? I'd be up for doing one.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh GREAT it is the time of year I have to go into hiding again.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)

I would love to, but the toms out here are nothing to look at. Mostly jakes. And I doubt I'll spring hunt this year....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2016)

Weird... I would have thought there'd be more interest... even just being posted for less than a day. Let's try the mass tagging effort...

@Kevin 
@michael dee 
@jbowers 
@myingling 
@stumpjumper 
@daugher12 
@Wildthings 
@davduckman2010 
@DavidDobbs 
@David Seaba 
@Tclem 
@Mabren2 
@Jack "Pappy" Lewis 
@Woodman 
@ironman123 
@James 
@elijahhenry10 
@frankp 
@LOLIFR 
@KYTURKEY 
@gman2431 
@Matthew Jaynes 
@BrentWin 
@eaglea1 


That's all I can think of... probably more I'm missing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 8, 2016)

@CWS gonna need a call ! 
Need that luck !
Suppose we could build one in the coming months.....be good learning experience ..........I'll bring some coffee and jerky.........


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2016)

Only way I am going to get a gobbler is at the store and I think they take the feet and the fuzzy parts off them....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

There's no way i'm going to be able to squeeze in a turkey hunt. I am trying to catch up on everything I can between rains. Sounds fun though. Maybe next year.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I am trying to catch up on everything I can between rains.


Well the best turkey hunting is IN the rain... so catch up on the clear days, and hunt on the rainy ones!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well the best turkey hunting is IN the rain... so catch up on the clear days, and hunt on the rainy ones!



Man I am at the very beginning of the learning curve when it comes to hunting tom. Ducks quail dove hogs are a different matter but I would be wasting my time trying to get a bearded Houdini - I'd scratch my calls and any turkey in the vicinity would just snicker to his buddies and say _"Hey you hear that guys? A duck hunter is after us. I'm ready for a nap . . . "_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Man I am at the very beginning of the learning curve when it comes to hunting tom. Ducks quail dove hogs are a different matter but I would be wasting my time trying to get a bearded Houdini - I'd scratch my calls and any turkey in the vicinity would just snicker to his buddies and say _"Hey you hear that guys? A duck hunter is after us. I'm ready for a nap . . . "_


You might be surprised. They get hot, some of them would come in to nails on a chalkboard. Don't just not go because you're not real confident in your calling. Call very infrequently and set out a decoy or two... if you set up on a gobbler, you'll have a good shot at getting him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

Well our spring season doesn't open until April 15th so that gives me plenty of time. Your one post has me thinking I should try it. Thanks for the encouragement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well our spring season doesn't open until April 15th so that gives me plenty of time. Your one post has me thinking I should try it. Thanks for the encouragement.


Trust me... if my dad can call one in, you can. Biggest mistake people make is trying to call too much. One 5-7 note yelp every 30-45 minutes will bring them in. And, if you don't get one in right off the roost, you'll have good odds of getting him to come in late in the morning or early in the afternoon. Just my experience though. Once you feel more comfortable with calling, you can increase your odds of pulling in hung up birds. Turkey hunting is one of the most exciting things you'll ever do. Even if you don't see one, if you hear a gobble, your heart will jump out of your chest the first time... and it'll excite you every time.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Turkey hunting is one of the most exciting things you'll ever do. Even if you don't see one, if you hear a gobble, your heart will jump out of your chest the first time... and it'll excite you every time.



There's no doubt about it. One of my favorite hunts is springtime turkey and if I can call them in with calls I've made than anybody can!! It's a ways off but I'm good for it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 8, 2016)

I think it would be a waste of time cause @Sidecar has already lined up a hunt with the premire turkey hunter in SE Ohio. This guy has been hunting turkeys for 50 years. He got his first turkey when he was 6 using a rock and a stick to call them in. His great great great great great great great grandfather was a pilgram. He is close friends with many time Ohio Champion Shane Hendershot. He is so good the turkeys around here think it is an honor to be shot by him. There is no way @Sidecar will get beat in a contest like this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

CWS said:


> Hendershot



Haha for that comment you are Unforgiven ... Mr. "Little Bill" Muny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the tag man but the last time i got a turkey was with a Ford pickup. Sucker broke my grill and spilt my beer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 8, 2016)

Dag gone cats outta the bag now ! Well can I still make a call........ain't got much here ....that ol Powermatic 45 has ate everything I've cramed back in there , even grabbed the carhart's once but we won that round ! 
Whatya think @CWS ............?
Sound like a plan


----------



## TMAC (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm in if others want to participate. It's the season me and my oldest son enjoy the most.


----------



## CWS (Jan 8, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Dag gone cats outta the bag now ! Well can I still make a call........ain't got much here ....that ol Powermatic 45 has ate everything I've cramed back in there , even grabbed the carhart's once but we won that round !
> Whatya think @CWS ............?
> Sound like a plan


I can take 10 minutes and show you all I know about turkey calls. My plan is to make 50 calls and 50 strikers and have my expert friend play them all and tell me which one sounds the best. My other friend then confirms my experts opinion. A picture of my other friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2016)

CWS said:


> I can take 10 minutes and show you all I know about turkey calls. My plan is to make 50 calls and 50 strikers and have my expert friend play them all and tell me which one sounds the best. My other friend then confirms my experts opinion. A picture of my other friendView attachment 94651


When we sell our house and get out in the country, I fully plan on keeping some myself... That would be 100% easier than trial and error in the field lol

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> When we sell our house and get out in the country, I fully plan on keeping some myself... That would be 100% easier than trial and error in the field lol



Hey I never thought of that. My wife claims she has a turkey . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey I never thought of that. My claims she has a turkey . . .


Ha. I know of several call makers who keep them. Instant ability to test their calls

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Ha. I know of several call makers who keep them. Instant ability to test their calls



I edited my post. I had left out a key word ...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I edited my post. I had left out a key word ...


I read between the words. Hence my 'ha'. I figured you were just having a @Tclem moment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I read between the words. Hence my 'ha'. I figured you were just having a @Tclem moment


That ain't good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> When we sell our house and get out in the country, I fully plan on keeping some myself... That would be 100% easier than trial and error in the field lol


Ol @CWS has got some good critters run'n around the homestead .......


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just found this. Hey @Kevin I could come call for you and you shoot. I promise not to GPS your enchanted forest of goodies!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 21, 2016)

OLe yea count me in as well. Maybe I can get one this year if Dad dont shoot them all first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I just found this. Hey @Kevin I could come call for you and you shoot. I promise not to GPS your enchanted forest of goodies!!



Thanks Rodney but the calling is what I want to do most. Anyone can shoot them lol. It wouldn't be anywhere near my forest. I'll be set up within 500 yards of my shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 21, 2016)

When you come down remind me and we step in the back yard and I give you some tips to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 21, 2016)

im in if I am not working 7 days a week anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 21, 2016)

Sweet. From the looks of it, this will likely be a 'bragging rights' only contest... but it'll be fun.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 22, 2016)

sounds cool I give it go ,,,just got to remember take pics lol,,,,and be honest I don't venture this low bottom topics in the forum lol and I missed your tag @JR Custom Calls


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Bumpin to see if you guys are still up for this cuz I wanna see em!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

I doubt I will even see one but I'm game to try.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 9, 2016)

They are beaten my but this year!! High winds and wrong place at the wrong time!!! Looks like gonna be back next week!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm working my only chance this year as we write. So far the winds and little jakes answering me back. Using a ombination of my pot and WB members pots. Can't get much to answer this year. But the blue bonnets are spectacular where I'm at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 9, 2016)

Ok got 3 different gobblers located for in the morning. They sounded horny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyway you look at it it was an awesome morning. My oldest son went out with me this morning to try our luck. We called in a big ole solo tom to about 50 yards but he wouldn't commit to any closer and didn't offer too clear of a shot so we just worked him. He finally lost interest and started moving away. My boy moved closer but he was gone into the deep brush by then. Fifteen minutes later more responses and soon had two more toms gobbling and strutting at about 60 yards through the trees. They were also nice mature toms but could never entice them any closer. They finally decided if that loud mouth hen wasn't coming to them then the heck with her. We called it quits and made the 100 yard walk back to the house LOL.

Sure am glad my son took the opportunity to go with me this morning. It was fun. I'll run out in a minute and grab a couple pictures of his backyard

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's a couple quick pictures of Tx Hill Country in springtime bloom

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 10, 2016)

His is a picture of my Tom. Little story behind it. Dad couldn't go yesterday his back was giving him fits so my oldest grandson went. His first time out turkey hunting. No blind just using natural terrain to camo ourselves. We were sitting on a hillside with Black Jack trees sitting back into them about 10 feet. The main creek which the birds travel on was about 60 yards in front of us. Low grasses and lots of flowers sprouting up. Fought the winds all week since opening day but this day was 5 to 15mph with the wind carrying the sound down the creek. All week the turkeys have come of the roost and went down the creek where we cant hunt. Toms were responding fairly well and everything was going well but then somebody drove by and shot a shotgun from the road which was about 200 yds. from us. Everything stop gobbling at that point. We gave things time to settle down and continued to call. Grandson was losing patience at that point and was wiggling like a red worm on a hook. I continued you calling and well I will let the picture speak for itself!!












Good Luck to the rest of yall.


----------



## bluedot (Apr 10, 2016)

The season is 6 days away here and I am not sure I will survive the wait. Good luck to all!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 10, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> His is a picture of my Tom. Little story behind it. Dad couldn't go yesterday his back was giving him fits so my oldest grandson went. His first time out turkey hunting. No blind just using natural terrain to camo ourselves. We were sitting on a hillside with Black Jack trees sitting back into them about 10 feet. The main creek which the birds travel on was about 60 yards in front of us. Low grasses and lots of flowers sprouting up. Fought the winds all week since opening day but this day was 5 to 15mph with the wind carrying the sound down the creek. All week the turkeys have come of the roost and went down the creek where we cant hunt. Toms were responding fairly well and everything was going well but then somebody drove by and shot a shotgun from the road which was about 200 yds. from us. Everything stop gobbling at that point. We gave things time to settle down and continued to call. Grandson was losing patience at that point and was wiggling like a red worm on a hook. I continued you calling and well I will let the picture speak for itself!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What picture?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2016)

just got back off the road from work yesterday fellas I'm takeing my grandson out next Saturday for the early youth gobbler season then its my turn . we saw some massive birds in three spots this morning at least 40 in two groups this should be a good year again pictures soon -- I hope mean while were slamming giant walleyes from shore with huskie jerks till then

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> just got back off the road from work yesterday fellas I'm takeing my grandson out next Saturday for the early youth gobbler season then its my turn . we saw some massive birds in three spots this morning at least 40 in two groups this should be a good year again pictures soon -- I hope mean while were slamming giant walleyes from shore with huskie jerks till then
> 
> View attachment 101536
> 
> ...



This is a turkey thread but swimmers like that are always welcome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2016)

there better swimming in oil

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

5 more days until I can start trying my luck. I don't have a clue what kind of music to try and scratch for one. I also don't have the eye developed to tell the difference between a gobbler and a hen unless it prances right in front of my nose, and then I would probably blow my chin off in excitement. If I even see one I will count myself lucky. At least I won't have much invested. It's a 5 minute walk to my hunting grounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> 5 more days until I can start trying my luck. I don't have a clue what kind of music to try and scratch for one. I also don't have the eye developed to tell the difference between a gobbler and a hen unless it prances right in front of my nose, and then I would probably blow my chin off in excitement. If I even see one I will count myself lucky. At least I won't have much invested. It's a 5 minute walk to my hunting grounds.


lol there big --ugly with a red or blue head a beard and there noisy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 10, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> What picture?



Yep that's my point. I have to go back still trying!! I hate road hunters!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> This is a turkey thread but swimmers like that are always welcome!


Ha I see turkeys in those pictures! They're holding up the stringers!! 

Great pictures Duck!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> 5 more days until I can start trying my luck. I don't have a clue what kind of music to try and scratch for one. I also don't have the eye developed to tell the difference between a gobbler and a hen unless it prances right in front of my nose, and then I would probably blow my chin off in excitement. If I even see one I will count myself lucky. At least I won't have much invested. It's a 5 minute walk to my hunting grounds.


Kevin if you can make sounds with the calls and a gobbler answers back. Keep working him with the call until he shows up. If it's strutting or have any size beard its good to go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Ok got 3 different gobblers located for in the morning. They sounded horny!



Go out the evening before your morning hunt, right at dark and hit that call a few times. Any gobbler that has roosted already will answer you back. That's how I locate them for the next morning hunt...see above quote

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

